# Babygram



## cswift (Apr 20, 2010)

When coding a 'Babygram' for a physician, the ACR recommends the radiologist charge for the interp of 2 exams (71010 & 74000). However, they state the facility should charge for only one exam....which one should be charged? We put the chest and abdomen views on one film at the request of the ordering physician.

Help?!?!

Thanks in advance!
CSwift


----------



## mmail (May 1, 2010)

I should use both, 71010 and 74000
And see the interpretation report and keep copy for future denial.
You have to send backup documentation, if they ask for it.
The interpretation is very important to proof both procedure.


----------

